# Faux granite finish over existing tile countertop?



## Bulah (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi, I have very old 6" tile countertops in my kitchen I would like to do over with a faux granite finish. I am hoping I won't have to remove the tile and want to know if I can do a faux finish right on top of the existing tile? :confused1:


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Paint with stone-flecks looks like granite and has good usability for the counter. It is designed for the exact purpose you are talking about.


----------

